# What is the most follicles anyone has had from Clomid?



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I was just wondering what the most 'ready' follicles anyone has had with clomid? Also what is the largest size a follicle will grow to on clomid?
I know 18mm is ideal for ovulation but can they keep growing or do they just stop at about the 18mm mark?

Mary


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi maryc

The most i had was 2 and the big 1 was 22mm and 19mm  and that was my month for my bfp

Im sure other clomid ladys have had more tho

Good luck

Kel


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had 4 - 2 ready and 1 grown into a cyst and 1 too small. If they don't 'pop' and release the egg they can keep growing - although think I'm just unlucky as I've had cysts every month with clomid and now have to have MRI scan and possibly another op !!

Are you having follicle tracking?

Sarah


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi ladies,

TTC baby No 2, clomid 150mg, on my 2ww now!!! . I only got one follicle, last Friday at my scan it was 17mm so it was ready by that evening I THINK!!!
Last month I only got one too, it was 18.5mm, I was on 100mg of clomid last month. I just thought if I could get a few then maybe it would happen well at least increase my chances. My DD was conceived on clomid, 50mg on the 7th cycle, that was back when they just left you to your own devices, so no scans or monitoring.
What dosage of clomid were you on?

Mary


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Some women can get lots of dominant follicles and develop OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) on clomid.  To be honest, I think it's a bit difficult to answer your question, it's a bit like asking "how long's a piece of string" as we're all so different and will respond differently to the drugs.

I was prescribed clomid a couple of years ago.  I ovulate naturally but took it to produce more eggs ie more target practice for the sperm (in theory !)  I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle (ie I had 2-3 dominant follicles and also had high progesterone levels)...sadly no bfp's for us despite conceiving naturally 3 times beforehand 

The majority of clinics would advise against ttc any month that you had more than 2 or 3 dominant follicles anyway because of the risks of multiple pregnancies so in a way, it doesn't really matter how many you, as long as you have at least one healthy good sized follicle and don't have too many either !

A follicle is basically a fluid filled cyst (or sac) which usually contains an egg...however, not all follicles will contain an egg (but most should).  

Follicles don't just "stop" growing at 18mm...this is just the minimum of around 18mm a clinic looks for it before rupturing to ensure the egg is mature and healthy for good fertilisation.  If the follicle is too small when it ruptures it may mean that the egg is immature so poor fertilisation.  If the follicle is too big (around 26+mm) then it may mean the egg is too old/too mature so again, poor fertilisation....or it may mean that the follicle contains no egg and is just a fluid filled cyst/sac.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MaryC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> TTC baby No 2, clomid 150mg, on my 2ww now!!! . I only got one follicle, last Friday at my scan it was 17mm so it was ready by that evening I THINK!!!
> Last month I only got one too, it was 18.5mm, I was on 100mg of clomid last month. I just thought if I could get a few then maybe it would happen well at least increase my chances. My DD was conceived on clomid, 50mg on the 7th cycle, that was back when they just left you to your own devices, so no scans or monitoring.
> ...


Hi again

Can I ask, how come they increased your dose of clomid to 100mg if you conceived your DD when on 50mg....and also from 100mg to 150mg this past month, if you ovulated fine last month with a good, healthy sized follicle ?

I was on 50mg for the whole 6mths I took it...and as I say, I had 2 or 3 dominant follies each month (but I ovulate naturally and don't have PCOS)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Natasha,

I conceived my DD four years ago and 50mg worked. I went onto clomid again last year for 5 months  with 50mg but with no luck, That's why I was increased to 100mg. My consultant wasn't sure last month that things were going happen, ovulated quite late in the end. My consultant is taking quite an aggressive tx plan with me as I have only a small window of opportunity to conceive due to multiple health problems, mainly autoimmune, so my illnesses, medication etc have to be balanced against ttc and fertility tx.

Mary


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well fingers crossed for you...sounds like you get at least 1 good follicle a month so hopefully it won't be long before you get bfp.

good luck
Natasha


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had my scan today and i have 14 folicles..1 at 26mm, 2 at 25mm and 2 at 17mm...the rest are under 15mm...
Jayne


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

xmissnawtyx said:


> I have had my scan today and i have 14 folicles..1 at 26mm, 2 at 25mm and 2 at 17mm...the rest are under 15mm...
> Jayne


Wow ! That's an awful lot of follies ! Have they not advised against ttc naturally this month because of the risks of multiples ?

I know our clinic (and many others) recommend not ttc if over 2 or 3 good size follies.

Take care
Natasha


----------

